# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الان على قناة النيل الازرق

## wadalhaja

*برنامج ليالي على النيل الازرق يضم مشجعات المريخ والجلافيط
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*مشجعات الجلافيط 
منتهى الجلفطة
*

----------


## wadalhaja

*لاكن حاجة قمر ماشاء الله  ربنا يحفظك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*لكن حاج نفيسه ناااااااااار حمراء
*

----------


## wadalhaja

*ههههههههههههه مريخاب احبكم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ادونا قفشاااااااااااااااات ..........
*

----------


## الرايقة

*احدي مشجعات الجلافيط  قالت  ساكواها عمرو ماكان حيجيب  قوون فينا  لولا غلطة اثير توماس يعني مجرد حظ
وتاني لما قالوا ليها تتمني منو يجي من المريخ يلعب معاكم قالت ساكواهاااا؟؟ وراجي

*

----------


## ابولين

*والله حاجة قمر مريخابية اصيلة  نار حمراء نعم المشجعة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*احدي الجلفوطات سكواها بقي يعذبني ههههههههههههههههههههه

سكواها يا كايدهم 

*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*جاتنا حجه قمر ربنا اديها العافية
تعالوا نكرم الحاجة قمر ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*شفتوا جلفوطة النيل الابيض والله البرير بعبر احسن منها 00 والله صحي جلفوطة
*

----------


## wadalhaja

*حجة قمر الله يديك العافية والله لو في السودان كان بكرة كرمتك ربنا ينعم عليك بالصحة والعافية وياهو دا  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

احدي الجلفوطات سكواها بقي يعذبني ههههههههههههههههههههه

سكواها يا كايدهم 




قوليها والله يعزبك ويعزب عشره عينتك ههههههههه
                        	*

----------

